# Beretta 92FS: Replace firing pin spring? How often?



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I recently bought two recoil springs from Wolff for my Beretta 92FS. Each came with an extra power firing pin spring. Why an "extra power" firing pin spring in the first place, and does it need to be replaced as often as the recoil spring? I've seen videos on slide disassembly for this gun and it's not something I would be looking forward to.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That practice is common with a 1911 (recoil spring and firing pin spring come together from Wollf Springs). I don't remember what the replacement spring on the firing pin spring is, but I wouldn't worry about it for a while. 

Stripping the frame is easy as pie. Messing with the slide is a major pain in the butt.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No, the firing pin spring on a 92FS does not need to be changed every time you change the recoil spring on it's suggested change intervals even though Wolff reccommends it and sends you one w/ the recoil spring. 

It would be a royal PITA and unnecessary. If you remove the extractor you can get to it and inspect the spring for good cleaning if you wish. I had one go for 20,000 rounds or so before changing it out w/ no issues, just thought it would be good to change it. The new one won't be changed any time soon.


----------

